# Time spent on your trains



## mkschram (Feb 8, 2010)

My loving wife just informed me that I have been spending to much time with my trains and not enough with the family. I have just spent quite a few hours trying to get a handle on my new layout and I was wondering how many hours a week do you spend working or playing with your trains? Do you spend more time on your trains in the winter,spring, summer or fall? Frankly, my trains are sometimes easier to deal with than family. :laugh:


----------



## matt (Jan 24, 2010)

Funny you should ask. My fiance and I had a heated arguement about that just today. Im very new to the hobby, bout four months. She bought me a starter set for achieving a very important personal milestone in my life. Since then I have accumulated four more sets, fifteen locos, lots of different rolling stock, and a but-load of track. Since the majority of it was bought used I've spent alot of time cleaning and tinkering. I have'nt started on a lay-out yet but i think that too will require significant amounts of time. Im affraid she created a monster and I blame her! This train hobby is almost like an addiction! I cant get enough. She threatened to put a lock-out on the computer just so i cant get on ebay.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I think you guys have raised a serious issue---how to resolve the conflict of having a beloved hobby vs providing adequate time for your family. Although I haven't looked, I'd venture a guess there are numerous used families available on ebay, and not all of them are time- and labor-intensive. Some shopping for a replacement may be in order.
Mkschram, you've shown your wife that you take her concerns seriously (a good first step) in that you listened attentively before dismissing them as insignificant and going back to your trains. You might want to add the "My most important reason for doing this is to have good, clean wholesome family fun to share with the kids" strategy to your repetoire. Matt, a good move on your part might be the "If we have kids one day, I want to have this ready to share with them---I so look forward to holding Matt Jr and watching his excitement over the trains racing around the track!" Pre-nuptual women are suckers for apparent family-planning.

Seriously, though---I'm lucky my fiance works every other weekend, so I have built-in train time. To enhance that, though, I try to include her as best I can. She likes to travel and do the hotel thing: as we can afford it, I suggest we go to a train show, museum, etc, and spend the night at a hotel. Or I take her to the Peddlers Malls she loves, and include stops at train stores in the schedule. I asked her what kind of train she likes best---it was passenger trains---and I'm gradually putting together a showy passenger train that will be her train. It may not work, but it doesn't hurt to try.
Finally, I remind her that I gave up my drinking and running around to be with her; I tell her that that trains are cheap and keep me close to home and family compared with golf, for example, or going to NFL games. 

And if that doesn't work, there's those sites for foreign women seeking husbands....*L*


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I pace myself and take time on projects. I can go for as little as 30 minutes, accomplish something, then run errands. At work there are serious hunters and fisherman who go on their trips. Here I am at home. Big difference.
She is slowly learning that by taking me antique shopping that I am finding more.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*L*....I've tried the antique shopping, but only rarely find any train stuff except O and HO.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"I'd venture a guess there are numerous used families available on ebay ..."

Boy, I laughed at reading that one ... funny!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mkschram said:


> My loving wife just informed me that I have been spending to much time with my trains and not enough with the family. I have just spent quite a few hours trying to get a handle on my new layout and I was wondering how many hours a week do you spend working or playing with your trains? Do you spend more time on your trains in the winter,spring, summer or fall? Frankly, my trains are sometimes easier to deal with than family. :laugh:


Tell her to help you.

Make it interesting do it together in the nude.
(Just get her an Engineers hat to wear if you do).
Your train layout might take a while to grow too.

Maybe she paints?
Maybe she would be good in building the models of houses and stuff? Mountains? 

Mine would rather have me in the dungeon then upstairs bothering her when shes watching the _LOVE CHANNEL_. Though I don't know whats she going to miss as she watches the same ones over and over again!:laugh:

Tell her at least your home and not out cruising the bar scene.

Tell her it's an American tradition :thumbsup:
To model trains.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> Tell her to help you.
> 
> Make it interesting do it together in the nude.
> (Just get her an Engineers hat to wear if you do).
> ...


Ed, that is a great suggestion. Mine loves to cook with me; I plan to get her involved in the modeling and terra-forming part of my layout, when I build it. The more she feels like it's hers, the more positive she's going to feel about it. One other thing that I expect will work well is that she loves Christmas Village stuff and Motorific. I'm going to get her started on layouts for that stuff to keep her involved.

And if none of that works, find yourself a nice-looking guy who likes trains.


----------



## mkschram (Feb 8, 2010)

I try(keyword try) to balance my family time and train time and even do incorporate both at times. I do get enjoyment when my youngest son comes down and works beside me. The only problem is that he gets bored very quickly and it gets harder to get anything accomplished. I think that so far for this week (Sunday to Sunday) I have spent at least 30 Hrs working on the layout. I gently reminded my wife this morning that it's her fault that I'm down there so much. She and the kids gave me a train set for Christmas a few years ago and I thought that she wanted me to spend more time with kids and what a way to do it. The only problem is,is that once I start a project, I put all my efforts into it until its finished to my satisfaction. Problem is, I'm not easily satisfied and she knows this.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Remind her to be glad she didn't buy you a bowling ball?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> "I'd venture a guess there are numerous used families available on ebay ..."
> 
> Boy, I laughed at reading that one ... funny!


I'll probably forget to mention that one to my girlfriend.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Now this is FUN!*

My wife likes to be tied to some RR tracks and I dress uplike SNIDELY WHIPLASH! Keeps thing lite and Fresh!:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

We prefer Oilcan Harry and Pearl Pureheart.:laugh:


----------



## Rob Snyder (Oct 31, 2009)

Mine doesn't mind my trains. It keeps me out of her hair. Her little boy is really into the Thomas trains and he likes watching me build my vehicles and train cars. It keeps me out of the bars and sane.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> My wife likes to be tied to some RR tracks and I dress uplike SNIDELY WHIPLASH! Keeps thing lite and Fresh!:laugh:



Take a video.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Detente Gentlemen!*

You have got to walk that fine line between sanity and insanity. Chip away at that HoneyDo List, Keep that spark goin(See Railroad ties), and you will reap the benefits of undetered Train Time! When I'm in my Train room or in the Garage....she knows I'm not in some Bar pickin up PHLOOSIES and WOMEN OF BAD MANNERS...if you catch my drift. I certainly hope this helps you younger guys cuz we old timers have taken OUR LUMPS TOO!


----------



## housefull (Feb 22, 2010)

Mine would rather have me in the dungeon then upstairs bothering her when shes watching the LOVE CHANNEL.


----------



## mkschram (Feb 8, 2010)

The love channel?????? What the heck is the love channel? Curious minds just got to know. Maybe I can arrange to turn that channel on when I want to work on my trains. Does it go 24 hrs a day???


----------



## Eric97123 (Dec 13, 2009)

I am not sure how much time I am spending but I know my wife is ok with it since she seems to have more hobbies than I do, so now she does not feeling guilty ignorning me. We do some joint hobby time, she will knit and I will work on a building while we both watch tv and chit chat..so it all works out fairly well.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*The LLLLLLLOOOOOOOVVVVVEEE conection!*



mkschram said:


> The love channel?????? What the heck is the love channel? Curious minds just got to know. Maybe I can arrange to turn that channel on when I want to work on my trains. Does it go 24 hrs a day???


Does Chuck Woolery do the announcing!


----------



## chessie14 (Jun 15, 2009)

My lady helps alot! As a profesion she does nails at a high end spa. She has all the brushes and airbrush (with compresor) that I'm not alowed top touch. It works out, I get to lay track, build mountains and paint large things, when it comes to detail paint and weathering, she is queen, and I'm just a lakie. Kinda makes me feal good about spending the time and money with her. It truely is a family affair that we are proud of.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

chessie14 said:


> My lady helps alot! As a profesion she does nails at a high end spa. She has all the brushes and airbrush (with compresor) that I'm not alowed top touch. It works out, I get to lay track, build mountains and paint large things, when it comes to detail paint and weathering, she is queen, and I'm just a lakie. Kinda makes me feal good about spending the time and money with her. It truely is a family affair that we are proud of.


What color are your nails?:laugh:

Just kidding.

Does she airbrush finger nails?
I never heard of that though I have NEVER had my nails done.


----------



## mkschram (Feb 8, 2010)

big ed said:


> What color are your nails?:laugh:
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> ...


At least not yet though. Right?:laugh:


----------



## chessie14 (Jun 15, 2009)

thats what I said. We were in the hobbie shop and i was eyeing up a new aztek airbrush and she said "i have a brand new airbrush and compresor at home" I was blown away! turns out they airbrush detail and shades with them on nails. Long story short, I tried it and shes just way better than me so I dont get to use it now.


----------



## mkschram (Feb 8, 2010)

I have seen some amazing artwork done on nails with an airbrush. I envy all those that can do it so well.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I envy those who have one!


----------



## mkschram (Feb 8, 2010)

That's an item on my ever growing wish list. My wish list is like the energizer bunny.... it keeps growing and growing and my wishes are going and going.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

and outside, it's snowing and snowing....


----------



## mkschram (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah, I get the drift.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL* I was banking on it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mkschram said:


> I have seen some amazing artwork done on nails with an airbrush. I envy all those that can do it so well.



There you go it sounds like she would be good to graffiti up your cars.

If you like that sort of stuff.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Tell her I use nail polish see it on my shelf?

Reckers.... I DON"T WANT TO HEAR IT!














I know ......fuzzy picture.hwell:


----------



## chessie14 (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice. She is very good at what she does, we are looking to buy a new digital camera with our tax money this year so I will post some of her work when we do get that camera. Like I said, she blows me out of the water when it comes to pure skill with an airbrush and she enjoys working on the layout so in my eyes its a win win.


----------



## mkschram (Feb 8, 2010)

chessie14 said:


> Nice. She is very good at what she does, we are looking to buy a new digital camera with our tax money this year so I will post some of her work when we do get that camera. Like I said, she blows me out of the water when it comes to pure skill with an airbrush and she enjoys working on the layout so in my eyes its a win win.


yeah! For sure always great when it's a win win situation.


----------

